# Kaku kayak?



## derekm (Jul 16, 2012)

Anybody out there heard of these guys? Tested their 14 and seemed solid, but not much out there on them.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I would stick to the "Proven" brands lots of folks jumpin on the band wagon tryin to make a Buck....But think about this, its your @ss on the line is it worth savin a buck... 

JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

JAM said:


> I would stick to the "Proven" brands lots of folks jumpin on the band wagon tryin to make a Buck....But think about this, its your @ss on the line is it worth savin a buck...
> 
> JAM


Looked around the Web cause I am always Interested in New things found no mention anywhere of KaKu Kayaks... Might have been a Sticker for a Guide Company called KaHUu... 

JAM


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bing search...top of the list... http://kakukayak.com/

BTW, at some point in time they have or are using the name Cuda Kayaks

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kaku-Kayak/111843458967398?fref=ts


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

speckhunter80 said:


> Bing search...top of the list... http://kakukayak.com/
> 
> BTW, at some point in time they have or are using the name Cuda Kayaks
> 
> Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kaku-Kayak/111843458967398?fref=ts


Pretty Work Google turned up NOTHING, I am sure the name change is due to Jackson/Cuda.. Still and unproven boat, just rel;eased in 2013.. Looks nice.. 
JAM


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

I was just checking out there Facebook page.The outer hull looks just like the hull on the Malibu kayak the flare in the front to the thick sides.They should be real stable,I know my x-factor is stable as hell.


----------



## derekm (Jul 16, 2012)

Jam, last summer I remember you posting thst you help at all guy like myself, 6'7", pick out a kayak, and I can't find it for the life of me. Do you remember which kayak that was. I live on MD eastern Shore, so it will be used a lot up here in the rivers and bay, and in the sound a couple time a year down there when visit Timbo.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Sure do*



derekm said:


> Jam, last summer I remember you posting thst you help at all guy like myself, 6'7", pick out a kayak, and I can't find it for the life of me. Do you remember which kayak that was. I live on MD eastern Shore, so it will be used a lot up here in the rivers and bay, and in the sound a couple time a year down there when visit Timbo.


He is a good friend of mine and he is 6'7 350, we got him into a Wilderness Systems Ride 135.. He did both Ocean (Diamond Shoals) and the Sound with me.. Great Boat for a Big Guy.. 
JAM


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

derek, if you are a large person(like myself 6'1" 350+) you should at least check out the Nucanoe Frontier 14


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

derek the WS ride 135 is a sweet ride you can't take anything from it.But checkout all your big man yaks.I've got a Malibu x-factor and when I got it I was 6'4'' 300,and I sat high and dry the hole time I was paddling.Now I'm 250, still have a x-factor and still dry the yak is rated to hold 600bls. I'm sure you probably don't have that much gear to take with you.
But good luck


----------

